# Ghey Music



## Raider (Feb 13, 2020)

Ok, here goes! What’s the music or song do you like that people would laugh at, but you don’t give a shit, cuz you like it? I’m a metal head myself, but I won’t turn off the Go Go’s if I hear it. Please rip me for it cuz I don’t care and be prepared to get ripped on your response. You know you have your songs, you ghey bastards!! Lol


----------



## Trump (Feb 13, 2020)

Franky Valli December 63 ghey as fuk but I love it


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

I think it’s:

Africa - Toto
E.T - Katy Perry
Hot - Avril Lavigne (has to be the video)
The Wreckers - Leave the Pieces


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2020)

I enjoy all music. My kids elementary school was an actual music academy. They play various instruments. I would say classical music, that i also lenjoy, is where you morons would laugh at me over.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 13, 2020)

One of my now gone workout buddies used to get motivation from the house mix of "I'm every woman" by Whitney Houston when it played on the house system at the gym.

Oddly, when "Da Funk" by Daft Punk comes on, I'll listen to it versus my headphones if I happen to catch the song on the house system with my headphones off.


----------



## Caballero (Feb 13, 2020)

Gheyyyy as it gets !!!! But this song was an inside joke. :32 (20): 

https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## tinymk (Feb 13, 2020)

I am a 80’s kid so the 80’s big hair bands  rock I can appreciate.  I have mix’s for the gym and for when I am home.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I am a 80’s kid so the 80’s big hair bands  rock I can appreciate.  I have mix’s for the gym and for when I am home.



80's were the best with music.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 13, 2020)

Hell, most of the metal I listen to while working out is from the 80s.  I do, however, like drum and bass for cardio.  I hate cardio, but listening to drum and bass while on the elliptical at least gives me a reason to stay on said elliptical.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 13, 2020)

Viduus said:


> I think it’s:
> 
> Africa - Toto
> E.T - Katy Perry
> ...



if drinking margaritas and listening to Katy Perry is gay, who wants to be straight?


----------



## Trump (Feb 13, 2020)

you win thread closed



notsoswoleCPA said:


> One of my now gone workout buddies used to get motivation from the house mix of "I'm every woman" by Whitney Houston when it played on the house system at the gym.
> 
> Oddly, when "Da Funk" by Daft Punk comes on, I'll listen to it versus my headphones if I happen to catch the song on the house system with my headphones off.


----------



## white ape (Feb 13, 2020)

This is my submission


----------



## Raider (Feb 13, 2020)

That’s it men, let those freak flags fly. Like a lot of you there is music in every genre that I like. Like Mike and seek said, nothing like 80’s metal! JUDAS PRIEST!!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 13, 2020)

Is it just me or does this place get gheyer everyday ...?


----------



## Beserker (Feb 13, 2020)

It actually does unfortunately..


----------



## Beserker (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m like Seeker... classical all day long sometimes... helps me focus and stay calm at work. I’m listening to Vivaldi’s Four Seasons now.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 13, 2020)

My Real Girlfriend- Pup Punk

If you want to go truly ghey...

She's Like the Wind- Patrick Swayze

Whoever said Africa by Toto... that is a banger.  I will rock that any time.  The Weezer version too


----------



## Beserker (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 13, 2020)

I can fuk with that


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 13, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Is it just me or does this place get gheyer everyday ...?



It's Not You......................Nice Raider....like we need more!!


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 13, 2020)

Now I got to go to the "Y" and see old wrinkled balls while TOTO is on the box.......................Good Times


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

I’d be lying if I said I hadn’t viewed that before....

Just because I like you guys...


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

... might be cause they’re all hot chicks... that’s making me feel less ghey.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 13, 2020)

80s Hair metal for me. Damn straight I have the windows down and some Queensryche or Stryper jamming in the stang. I’m just all around super ghey


----------



## Raider (Feb 13, 2020)

For all of you that put down 80’s metal , that really doesn’t count , cuz 80’s metal is not ghey , it is however straight up AWESOME!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m 28. Most people my age think it’s ghey. But they can go **** themselves. I also like edm si that’s ghey enough


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 13, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I enjoy all music. My kids elementary school was an actual music academy. They play various instruments. I would say classical music, that i also lenjoy, is where you morons would laugh at me over.



Not at all man.  I've actually thrown down I the gym listening to classical music.  

We have a surgical tech at work, his bucket list trip was to Japan last year.  He's always playing the Japanese girl rock band music.  I actually kinda enjoy it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm a metal fan, like everything from Metallica to Entheos, Soilent Green, Eyehategod, Pantera, Lamb of God... and Lana Del Rey is one of my favorite musicians. I listen to her all the time, she chills me out so fast. My gay friends love her too, she is super popular amongst gay men.


----------



## white ape (Feb 13, 2020)

I actually love her voice.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 14, 2020)

BSP... wins

i don’t want anyone to think this thread hasn’t been ALL over my radar. I’m just a bit overwhelmed by my thoughts and feelings about it and need time to collect and organize myself before I can make a worthwhile contribution


----------



## white ape (Feb 14, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> BSP... wins
> 
> i don’t want anyone to think this thread hasn’t been ALL over my radar. I’m just a bit overwhelmed by my thoughts and feelings about it and need time to collect and organize myself before I can make a worthwhile contribution



Hold up, It aint over til the fat lady sings....... 

Just wait until I find what I am looking for.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 14, 2020)

https://youtu.be/UGre5aaa9SI awe hell yah


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 14, 2020)

Hmmm I’ll get back to you guys on this lol


----------

